# south shore



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks to skinny_water i once again found my self poling up to waving tails. I started out with the fly rod but after trying several different flies and not getting any takers i got up on the platform and switched to spin gear. in no time at all i spotted this 8 pounder .


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and the pic


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice! Way to put the new boat to use.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice fish! Me, you, and Rich all need to get together some day soon and slay 'em. He can pole all day and take pics. We'll catch the fish. ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

That's a sweet red! Congrats. Next time get it on fly!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i think i am going to tie some cream and gold EP bait fish to try next time . and maybe leave the spin gear at home.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Ya gunna hit it again tomorrow? Oh, and Ryan I am going to be there Sat am....sooooo....yeah


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i wish i wont be able to get out anywhere again until next week.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Nice fish!  Me, you, and Rich all need to get together some day soon and slay 'em.  He can pole all day and take pics.  We'll catch the fish.   ;D


I'm game!


----------

